# Advices for a hanging light stand



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you against drilling or just against drilling into the wall? You could Mount a set of Shelf Brackets (designer ones if not plain ones) and Place a Shelf over the tank and Suspend the Light from the brackets. Not to mention you get a Shelf to put Knick knacks on to boot.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

At my old house where I kept my fish tanks last year, I used Zip-it Drywall Anchors and Right Angle Brackets then laid a shelf ontop and anchored it off from there. When I left that old house, it left so many holes it was just ridiculous. 

I was using 3 Zip-It Drywall Anchors on 1 Right Angle Bracket, as you can imagined, that will make the wall look mess up if you ever remove the Right Angle Brackets...

I didn't want to do that again to this new house's wall.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Instead of conduit from the back, can you put it on the sides of the stand instead (one on each side)? They can still come out in the same direction that they would if they were in the back, but they would just be outside of the tank's length. However, it looks like your fixture is also longer than the tank, so you may still be able to hang the fixture by some kind of DIY conduit post.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Didn't think of using conduit(s) on the sides. Let me visual it more and ponder that idea a bit before I give into it. I would have to make several bends on the conduit, like a loop around... this may work..

Thanks for the suggestions! Won't be able to try anything until the weekends, too busy to gather supplies.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> Didn't think of using conduit(s) on the sides. Let me visual it more and ponder that idea a bit before I give into it. I would have to make several bends on the conduit, like a loop around... this may work..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! Won't be able to try anything until the weekends, too busy to gather supplies.


 first thing that came to mind was a upside down u attached to the sides, then bent at the top 90º to lean forward idk how far u need to go out but that should work fine then attach it with min two clamps on each side.

or option b, pita drain most of the water an lift stand an tank out from wall then attach from back and refil when done, more work but might be only option if u dont like the U shape...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I would just buy a bracket. You can use ones for shelves, or you can find some that are usually in a garden section that you would put on a fence to hang a plant or something. I tend to like the look of the second better. It's a few holes, I know it's not fun to fill holes and repaint down the road but it isn't something that is challenging.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could use 1/4 inch diameter aluminum rods instead of conduit. Those would be less visually obtrusive. Visit Blue Collar Supply http://www.bluecollar-supply.com/ and you should find several possible materials to use. Then you could make a simple, 2 - 90 degree bend U bracket that attaches at the sides in line with where you want the light to be. (The over long light might prevent that.)


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

PVC... 

Add some paint... and i think it wouldnt look so bad:









I was going to add a shell on the heat sink so i could get it to cover some of the side bleeding light, also the top of the shell would mount directly to the PVC.

But jagged, use PVC.. its dirt cheap, and its like legos... ur limited only by your creativity.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Great ideas! I really want to stay away from making holes in the wall even if it meant using a bracket and shelf. No need to hang a shelf above there. The conduit or aluminum rods is something I have to try. 

The tank has over 800+ shrimps in there and I'm just not feeling good about draining the water then moving the stand and tank. I would best like to work around it. 

Blue Collar Supply is actually 0.4 miles from my shop. So, I'll see what they got in stock. Never been there before, probably need an account to buy stuff. 

The PVC looks cool, great idea! but I kind of want to see my rimless tank's top view lol. Kinda picky on that so the light has to be raise with resting on the rim of the tank. 

I won't be able to try anything out til this weekend, If i do have some time to gather some part and rig it up, i'll post some pics up.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> Great ideas! I really want to stay away from making holes in the wall even if it meant using a bracket and shelf. No need to hang a shelf above there. The conduit or aluminum rods is something I have to try.
> 
> The tank has over 800+ shrimps in there and I'm just not feeling good about draining the water then moving the stand and tank. I would best like to work around it.
> 
> ...


 if your worried about the water an moving them just or stiring everything up then use a drip line to empty an drip back into tank with the same water everything will stay the same then its what i would do out of all those options.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I would get one of these;

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Honey-Can-Do-Adjustable-Hanging-Closet-Rod-Chrome/17108626

I added flag pole T platforms on mine and zip tied Zoo-Med lights to pole, It's fairly stable, and survived the NE earthquake that occured last year.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jaggedfury said:


> Blue Collar Supply is actually 0.4 miles from my shop. So, I'll see what they got in stock. Never been there before, probably need an account to buy stuff.


All you need to shop there is a credit card, or old fashioned green paper. It is the nearest you can get to Heaven if you are a DIYer. Just walking around day dreaming about all they stuff you could make with what they have in stock can take an hour or more.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

[delete]



Jaggedfury said:


> At my old house where I kept my fish tanks last year, I used Zip-it Drywall Anchors and Right Angle Brackets then laid a shelf ontop and anchored it off from there. When I left that old house, it left so many holes it was just ridiculous.
> 
> I was using 3 Zip-It Drywall Anchors on 1 Right Angle Bracket, as you can imagined, that will make the wall look mess up if you ever remove the Right Angle Brackets...
> 
> I didn't want to do that again to this new house's wall.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

farrenator said:


> Instead of attaching conduit to the back on the stand attach it to the side of the stand.


If you have access to a Electrician have them bend you a "U" out of conduit the Width of the Tank and use 2 "C" Brackets to attach it to the sides of the stand and 2 "U" cups to Keep it at the Height you want.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

great idea but from the pic posted I can really tellhow it would look from distance.
any chance you could add a few more pictures as I have ttwo new fixtureds coming my way this week 
thank you





AirstoND said:


> I would get one of these;
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Honey-Can-Do-Adjustable-Hanging-Closet-Rod-Chrome/17108626
> 
> I added flag pole T platforms on mine and zip tied Zoo-Med lights to pole, It's fairly stable, and survived the NE earthquake that occured last year.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Wip*

It's the quickest and most stable setup I've done. It has 2 water lilies, so tank does seem dark.

My 15gal has a speaker stand holding a T5.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

These are hooks I found at Home Depot that can swivel and match the color of my ceiling. Even If I move the tank at some point the hooks don't look awful.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I forgot I was in need of a conduit bender while at the home department stores. 

With limited free time, I just said what the heck and put up a shelf. Tried my best not to make the hole too big, didn't use zip-it. Instead used very thin plastic dry wall anchors that isn't a eyesore when removed.. My entire tank and stand is a little off, will need to move it slightly to center the light and shelf. Overall it'll work for the time being. It's way better than having the light fixture sat onto the rimless rim of the tank which only directed light to 50% of the entire tank only. The tank is a bit cloudy, pending water change. Crappy Camera, sorry folks!

Water a bit cloudy but you get the idea. 









The shrimps are now more viewable in all views within the tank. 









Thanks for the advices!


----------

